# PayPal account holders.....beware!



## Ian (Nov 26, 2005)

Today had a rather decieving email from who I thought was paypal.

It said I needed to update my details, and I found it a little strange, as paypal never send emails saying that.







Anyway, I got taken in, and I followed the link, which took me to the paypal website (so I thought). It was an exact replica, but in the URL bar, it read http://1-workgood.ne1.net/ (see for yourself).

But, I continued, and logged myself in, and it led to a long list of forms to fill in, about pretty much every detail there was to know about me.

I then looked at the properties of the page, and it had no security certificates, and the URL then chnaged to http://onlinedatadownload.net/php/pro/ssl-...-verify-secure-

At this point, I had nearly filled out the forms...but realised that this was not right.

I then went back to the log in page, and realised that you could log in, with any random email address and password! and you would get led to the same page.

See for yourself... http://1-workgood.ne1.net/

Anyway, I have contacted paypal about it, and also I had another person emailing me saying they recieved the same email.

So just a warning...be careful with email you get from "paypal" and if they do ask for you to give info...email paypal to make sure it is genuine!

Also, if anybody has recieved the same email, and submitted their details, contact paypal immediately.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## nickyp0 (Nov 26, 2005)

ya i got that too, but if the link does not start with HTTPS than its a fake


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah, the "S" meaning "secure" meaning they have a security certificate.

Thats another good way to find out, didnt cross my mind at the time!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## nickyp0 (Nov 26, 2005)

wow thats bad they are getting even worse now thanks for letting us know


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Nov 26, 2005)

Another thing, Paypal will use your full name when addressing you. Fakes usually use "paypal customer" or something.


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2005)

Good catch Ian. Even though that isnt from paypal I don't trust paypal either.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 26, 2005)

I worked out they were fake a month or 2 back. The url started with something weird then .co.uk then the paypal address also i've had fakes from eBay, anyone had any?


----------



## Lan (Nov 26, 2005)

dude that's scary good thing you caught it. thanks for the warning sam! i personally never received any fake paypal or ebay emails, but my girlfriend got an ebay one before. it said something about winning a bid and you're supposed to input your information.


----------



## Ian (Nov 27, 2005)

well, it was wierd actually. Because, the email was from "[email protected]" so I thought, well, paypal.co.uk is a legit site. Dunno how that was done...maybe so kind of prog or code to mask the email addy.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chris Dickie (Nov 27, 2005)

i've had an ebay one before

we often get bank ones, problem is its usually from Banks we don't even use! lol


----------



## Macano (Nov 27, 2005)

> Good catch Ian. Even though that isnt from paypal I don't trust paypal either.


Ditto that. I used to use paypal, but several years ago they withdrew money from my account which I did not authorize. When I tried to contact them to find out just what in the world they had done, I only got the run around. Since then I never use or pay via paypal. They do screw up, A LOT. Check this site out:

http://www.paypalsucks.com/

Stupid name, but it will open your eyes to what they can get away with. It happened to me! :evil:


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh, I have never had any probs with paypal before, I find it very secure, and very easy. Maybe the problems are yet to come  

Cheers,

Ian


----------

